# DIY - Ziel-Saug-Technik, Schläuche teilweise über Wasserlevel



## NaKoAbe (9. Nov. 2014)

Ich plane gerade, wie wir unsere Pumpe/Filter-Kombination besser gestalten können. Unsere jetzige Pumpe günstig gebraucht erworben, besser als nichts) ist definitiv zu schwach für den Teich mit etwa 5m*7m Breite und Tiefe bis zu 1,20m.

Aus Kostengründen (und weil es mir Spaß macht) will ich möglichst viel selbst bauen. Ich bin handwerklich begabt, kann mit Werkzeug umgehen und erfreue mich der Kostenersparnis ebenso wie der Erfolgserlebnisse... 

Hier ist eine Skizze von IST und SOLL und ich wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn ihr mit kurz mit Erfahrungen und ggf. Physik-Wissen helfen könnt, ob ich da einen Denkfehler in meiner Planung habe.


Direktlink: http://1drv.ms/1ALHK28
 


Punkt 1, die Schläuche gehen kurz über die Wasseroberfläche, weil der Beckenrand des ehemaligen Pools massiv gegossen ist und wir nicht eben mal ein Loch für die Schläuche machen können/wollen

Punkt 2, die Hubhöhe des Schlauchs am Teichgrund... sollte möglichst ausreichen, Schlamm und anderen Kram vom Boden zu holen.


Das sind zwei Themen, wo mir ein Physiker sicherlich auf einer großen Tafel vorrechnen könnte, ob es klappt oder nicht. Ich denke aber eure eigenen reellen Erfahrungen können vielleicht das gleiche Ergebnis bringen. Ich weiß, dass keine Luft im Schlauch seien darf und wie grundsätzlich das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren funktioniert. Nur bei den zwei Punkten oben bin ich mir nicht sicher und wie groß / tief der "Anpump"-Behälter seien sollte, damit das reibungslos mit ausreichend Sog läuft.


Das __ Filtersystem will ich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres Stück für Stück erweitern. Siebbogenfilter, weitere Kammern, eventuell in zwei oder drei Jahren ein Filtergraben neben dem Teich... das wird die Zeit zeigen.


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Wenn ich alles wichtige habe, mache ich mich direkt ans Bauen und Buddeln.


P.S.: Das hier war mein alter Beitrag, wo ich unseren Teich grob vorgestellt habe...

Beste Grüße,
Naomi und Konrad


----------



## NaKoAbe (9. Nov. 2014)

Eine weitere Frage hab ich noch vergessen... was sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Pumpenstärke für einen Teich dieser Größe.
Mit wieviel € kann ich da ungefähr rechnen, um eine passende Pumpe zu finden? Die liegt ja im "Anpump"-Behälter, muss also nicht schön oder superleise sein... einfach ne günstige Power-Lösung für ca. 35.000l Teich, falls ich richtig gerechnet habe.


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Also wenn du da kein Loch reinbohren willst , das natürlich auch gehen würde mit einem Guten Kronenbohren würde ich die Pumpenkammer gleich weglassen.
Sehe gerade den Sinn dahinter nicht .

Mach da zwei 110 Flansche rein und wenn du deinen Filter sowie so Erweitern willst ,schau mal bei der Luftheber Technic vorbei .
Leg einfach deinen Filter tiefer auf höhe Teich . Schon alleine was du da an Stromkosten sparst ..


----------



## rollikoi (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

funktionieren würde dein Vorhaben. Aber ich sehe wie mein Vorredner keinerlei nutzen darin, du hast nur Arbeit damit und verschenkst unnötig Platz.
Nicht alles was machbar ist, ist auch sinnvoll.

LG Bernd


----------



## mitch (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Konrad,

wenn du schon buddeln willst, dann bitte auch die Filter gleich mit tiefer legen - das spart viel Energie ==> Luftheber am Filterausgang ==> noch mehr gespart 

In deinem Ansaugschlauch wird sich mit der Zeit oben eine Luftblase bilden die dann raus muss, weil sonst kein Wasser mehr in den Filter läuft.
wenn du dann eine E-Pumpe hast wird der Filter leer sein, mit LH wird der Wasserstand  ca. 30 cm niedriger im Filter sein


----------



## der_odo (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Konrad,

ich sehe auch keinen Nutzen für die Bauweise und Mitch hat recht, dass sich Luft im Schlauch bildet und das System irgendwann gar nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich würde entweder den Skimmer und die Zielsaugführung mittels Y- Verteiler (mit Ventilen zur Mengenregulierung) an die Saugseite der Pumpe anschließen und diese nach wie vor mit dem Filter verbinden oder eine zweite Pumpe kaufen und den Skimmer und die Zielsaugführung separat an jeweils eine Pumpn anschließen und mittels  Y- Verteiler die Schläuche wieder zusammenführen und dann an den Filter anschließen.
Ich habe die 2. Variante genommen. Eine Pumpe für Skimmer, eine für den Bodenablauf und dann mittels Y- Verteiler wieder verbunden und an den Filter angeschlossen. Allerdings ist der Verteiler kein richtiges Ypsilon, sondern ein 45°- Abzweig. Die leistungsstarke Pumpe hab ich an den gradlinigen Hauptstang angebunden und die schwächere Skimmerpumpe habe ich an den 45°-Abzweig angebunden.
Funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## lotharwei (9. Nov. 2014)

hallo Konrad,

so wie du das dir denkst geht es nicht.
In den Bögen in denen du die Schläuche über den Teichrand gehen ensteht ein kleiner Unterdruck,in denen das Teichwasser ausgast,es entsehen Gasblasen,
die Gasblase in dem Bogen wird immer größer und unterbricht den Wasserstrom.Irgenwann läuft die Pumpe mangels Wasser trocken.

Baue es so einfach wie möglich,eine Pumpe,egal ob elektrisch betrieben oder mit Luft betrieben(Luftheber)die das Wasser in den Filter befördert.

Zu kompliziert ist meist TEUER und ANFÄLLIG.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Naomi und Konrad,
ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an - ein "Versenken" der Filter spart Energie. Im Prinzip habt Ihr das mit dem "Ansaug-Behälter" gemalt. Wenn man daneben die Filtertonnen stellt, ist alles o. k. Der Ansaugbehälter ist ja nichts anderes als eine Pumpenkammer, wie sie viele hier im Forum haben. Mit dieser könnt Ihr mehrere getrennte Zuläufe einregeln.
Ein Schlauch/Rohr oberhalb Wasserlinie kann tatsächlich Luft ziehen, aber nicht mehr als Rohrvolumen oberhalb Wasserlinie da ist. Die Pumpenkammer sollte daher um einiges größer sein, als dieses Volumen. In der Pumpenkammer ist ohnehin ein Sensor empfehlenswert, der eine Abschaltung der Pumpe bei "Niedrigwasser" auslöst. Ich finde eine getrennte Pumpenkammer als eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit Eures aktuellen Systems (sofern Ihr keine 12V-Pumpe o. ä. habt) .
Ich sehe kein Problem in einer kurzen, oberirdischen Leitung. Ich würde diese so auslegen, dass sie knapp dimensioniert ist, um eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Für eine Skimmerleitung ist da möglicherweise Experimentieren angesagt  (etwa DN 40 bei einem Schwimmskimmer bis 200 mm Durchmesser, bei größeren Modellen mehr). 
Ein Ansaugfilter in der Zuleitung kann sich ebenso wie der Pumpenkorb zusetzen. Er muss nicht verwendet werden, wenn die Pumpe in ihrer Kammer einen hat. Dann kann man die Kammer auch zum Absetzen von Grobschmutz verwenden, auf die Nutzung haben ja auch schon meine Vorredner hingewiesen. Fische und Amphibien werden die Leitung dann benutzen. Zumindest gibt es einen Weg zurück für kleine Fische, die durchs Ansauggitter hineingekommen sind .


----------



## krallowa (10. Nov. 2014)

Zum ersten Punkt:
Ich finde es immer sinnvoll wenn die Pumpe nicht im Teich liegt (Reinigung, Platz und Optik sind nur ein paar Punkte).
Sicher würde ich die von dir gewählte Variante nicht einbauen, wie schon beschrieben wird sich ein Luft- oder Gassack bilden.
Wenn möglich würde ich einen Durchbruch erwägen um einen Wasserstandsausgleich durch Schwerkraft zu erzeugen.
Schieber in die Kammer, wenn möglich zwei (einen für den Skimmer und einen für den tiefen Ansaugpunkt) und evtl. den Filter tiefer legen.


----------



## krallowa (11. Nov. 2014)

Ich werde meine Technik im nächsten Jahr wie auf dem angefügten Bild erweitern.
Wobei ich eventuell die Pumpe gegen einen Luftheber austauschen werde und die Filter tiefer setze.
Da ist allerdings dann das Problem das ich die UVC nicht nach dem Luftheber betreiben kann.
Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee?
Pumpe und UVC erst dieses Jahr gekauft daher möchte ich nicht beides einmotten.
Pumpe gegen LH tauschen bringt Vorteile in Sachen Wassermenge und Stromverbrauch aber die UVC auch noch austauschen macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, oder?
Edit: Der Sensor schaltet Pumpe, UVC ab sobald der Wasserstand in der Pumpenkammer sinkt, sprich auch wenn der Teich leer gezogen werden sollte oder die Pumpe mehr Wasser zieht als nachläuft.


----------



## Nori (11. Nov. 2014)

Schau erst mal, ob der LH in deiner Pumpenkammer funktioniert - die sollte ja ne gewisse Tiefe haben.
Schätze du wirst deine Pumpe beibehalten und damit ist das UVC-Problem gelöst.
Ansonsten kannst ja selbst mit einem LH versuchen den UVC nachzuschalten - wenn das ein Gerät mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen und Durchmesser ist, könnte es funktionieren.

Ansonsten: Ist das ein passiver Schwimmskimmer? - Da könnte ne 8000-er Pumpe Sinn machen, die dann auch gleich den UVC versorgt.
Kann man dann auch schön mittels Zeitschaltuhr betreiben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (11. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Nori,

Skimmer ist passiv, Wassermenge über Zugschieber in der Grobschmutzkammer regulierbar.
Was meinst du mit einer Zeitschaltuhr?
Wozu soll die eingebaut werden?
Für die Laufzeiten der Pumpe incl. UVC?
Gehe mal davon aus, das ich erst einmal wie auf dem Bild betreiben werde, muss ja jedes Jahr etwas neues basteln.
Langeweile sollte am Teich nicht aufkommen, hehe.


----------



## Nori (11. Nov. 2014)

Ich dachte mir, dass es ne Option wäre, den Skimmer eben nicht via Schwerkraft zu betreiben (wird bei einem Schwimmskimmer auch schlecht möglich sein!)
Deshalb der Vorschlag den Skimmer mittels Pumpe (falls der LH funktionieren sollte), die ja dann übrig wäre zu betreiben - damit kann dann eben auch der UVC versorgt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (11. Nov. 2014)

Stimmt, Denkfehler 
Am Skimmer wird ohne direktes Ansaugen nichts passieren, egal kann auch woanders hin gepumpt werden.
Die Kisten werden nur über das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren mit Wasser versorgt.
Dann eben an 3 verschiedenen Stellen im Teich das Wasser ansaugen lassen und den Skimmer extra betreiben mit kleinerer Pumpe in den Pflanzenfilter wie bisher.


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2014)

Hallo.


krallowa schrieb:


> das Problem das ich die UVC nicht nach dem Luftheber betreiben kann.


Das geht schon, wenn Du die Rücklaufleitungen des entsprechenden Leitungsquerschnitts in Folge einer Sammel-Ablaufkammer installierst. Bei mir läuft es derzeit so, dass ich ja u.a. auch 3 x DN 50 als Rücklaufleitungen hinter meiner Ablaufkammer installiert habe. In einer 50er Leitung habe ich den 75W-UVC-Durchläufer eingebaut und so läuft das Wasser auch durch die UVC hin durch.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es natürlich mit diesen kleineren Querschnitten im Ablauf bei Schwerkraft und Luftheber nicht so effektiv ist. Anderseits habe ich die UVC auch in diesem Jahr nicht ein Mal eingeschaltet gehabt. Wenn alles auf Schwerkraft basiert, wäre die Alternative eine Tauch-UVC.



Nori schrieb:


> Ist das ein passiver Schwimmskimmer? - Da könnte ne 8000-er Pumpe Sinn machen, die dann auch gleich den UVC versorgt.


Die Idee von Nori ist natürlich eine Super-Alternative, da der Oberflächenskimmer vielleicht auch nicht dauerhaft laufen muss. Wenn Du das über die Zeitschaltuhr mit der Pumpe und der UVC kombinierst und dann nur tagsüber laufen lässt, sollte es evtl. auch ausreichen.


----------



## Nori (11. Nov. 2014)

Btw:
Ne kleinere Pumpe als die 8000-er brauchst für einen größeren Skimmer erst gar nicht anschaffen - die passt gerade noch.
...wobei ich bei der ursprünglichen Idee eines 35.000-er Teiches mit 8000-er Pumpe schon eher skeptisch wäre ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotharwei (11. Nov. 2014)

hallo Krawallo,

3 x 50er Rohr ergeben NICHT ein 150er Rohr.

immer mit mit der Fläche rechnen.

3 x 1962,5 = 5887,5 qmm = 86,60254 mm Rohrdurchmesser. ich würde 100 mm nehmen

und zwischen Teich und Filter würde ich nie unter 100 mm gehen wegen einer möglichen leichteren Reinigungsmöglichkeit.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## krallowa (12. Nov. 2014)

Da der Abgang an der Pumpe max. 50mm beträgt sollte der Querschnitt aus dem Teich mit 3x 50mm reichen.
Soll ja auch eine gewisse Saugkraft entstehen um leichten Schmutz aus dem tiefen Bereich anzusaugen.
Hoffe mal das es so klappt und wenn nicht dann wird halt im nächsten Jahr wieder gebastelt.


----------



## Nori (12. Nov. 2014)

Das kann man nicht vergleichen -die 3x50 laufen in Schwerkraft - die 50mm der Pumpe saugen zwar nicht an, nehmen aber soviel auf, wie die Druckseite wegpumpt. Bei der 8000-er Pumpe werden die 3x50 gerade noch ausreichen - bei einer größeren Pumpe bestimmt nicht mehr.
Ich pumpe mit einer 7500-er über den CS 2 in ein DN 75 - das widerum läuft per Schwerkraft in eine Tonne, wo dann 3xDN 50 das Wasser gerade noch wegbekommmen. Also solltest du die Pumpe mal deinem Teichvolumen anpassen (sollte dann eine 12-15000-er mindestens sein), wird es mit 3x50 nicht mehr funktionieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2014)

Das Problem was ich bei dem aktuellen Aufbau gemäß Beitrag #10 (dortiges Bild) sehe, ist...dass Krallowa mit 3 x DN 50 vom Teich in die Absetzkammer geht. Eine Leitung als Satelit am Teichboden, eine Leitung zum Skimmer und eine Leitung ???. Wenn er die drei Leitungen direkt ansaugen würde, mag es ja alles gut funktionieren, aber sie nur per Schwerkraft anzusaugen halte ich für unzweckmäßig.

Die 3 x DN 50 gehen in die Absetzkammer, dann geht es über DN 110 in die eigentliche Pumpenkammer, wo die 8000er Pumpe steht, die wiederum die UVC und den Biofilter speist. Ich denke, dass die 8000er Pumpe eher die Pumpenkammer leer saugt und das Wasser durch die 3 x DN 50 nicht so schnell nachlaufen wird. Am Ende kann es paasieren, dass die Pumpe stets trocken läuft.


----------



## krallowa (13. Nov. 2014)

Ok, werde mal schauen ob ich da noch etwas ändern kann, danke für die Tipps.


----------



## der_odo (13. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir den Zielsaugschacht von NG besorgt und nur den Bodenanschluss und den Skimmer angeschlossen. Das Problem ist bei diesen Dingern, dass die sogar auf 1 Zoll oder 1 1/2 Zoll reduzieren. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau welche Größe....

Meine 10.000er Pumpe hatte Ratzfatz das Wasser aus dem Schacht gesogen und die beiden Anschlüsse konnten nicht genug Wassser nachfördern. Erst als ich den 3. Anschluss voll geöffnet hatte, lief das System gerade so. Aber die Pumpe stand nur knapp unter  Wasser. Da der Behälter aus Kunststoff ist, ist dieser natürlch aufgeschwommen...

Hab dann alles wieder demontiert, eine 2. Pumpe besorgt und die Pumpen direkt an die Bodenabsaugung und an den Skimmer angeschlossen. Sah natürlich bescheiden aus, da die Pumpen ca 40cm unter Wasser standen nicht gerade schön aussehen. Mal schauen, wie ich dieses Schönheitsproblem nächstes Jahr bewerkstellige.


----------



## lotharwei (13. Nov. 2014)

...........und deshalb bin ich entweder Schwerkraftsysteme oder gepumpte Systeme

ohne zusätzliches Firlefanz wie Zielsaugtechnick usw.
Und von Systemen von NG halte ich nichts,ich halte sie für nicht ausgereift genug.

Mfg
Lothar


----------

